# New race car



## gtieng (Aug 22, 2012)

I am preparing a MK6 GTI for race use.
DSG gearbox has been replaced with a 6 speed manual.
It now has an AP Racing pedal box.
ECU is standard apart from APR program.

Now the question
The engine does not crank over when the key is turned.
Does the airbag control unit have to be there? We have removed the complete system.

Also, we are getting 2 fault codes relating to an "oil pressure regulating valve".
Where is this valve located please?


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Might have better luck in the techincal section or MK6 section as it is a very specific question.

But, I throw one idea out there.... this happened to me on the MK4, but I'm unsure if that translates to the MK6.... I forgot to plug in the immobilizer plug on the steering column (tiny single wire that works with the key) so the engine did nothing. If you changed the steering wheel to something non-stock, this could be the answer.

Just one thing to elimnate from the list.

Regarding oil pressure question... I have nothing to offer in this area.

Best of luck. Nice to see newer generation cars on the track.

Steve


----------



## gtieng (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks!
No, it is not the immobilizer.


----------



## jazzjim121 (Sep 25, 2012)

What is the name of the new race car toy for older babies/toddlers? 
There's a new race car set for bigger babies/toddlers that I can't remember the name of! They spin in circles in a little "race pit"? Can anybody help? Thanks!


----------

